# A rhetorical question...



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Guys & girls,

If someone threw a ball to you would your conscious thought processes set you on the path of... rotate hand and open... make sure your thumb is pointing to the sky... cushion the catch, and cover with the opposite hand... take catch into the "bread basket" just in case it spills... and so on.

For the golf grip; just to give you an idea of the 'natural' position for your hands. The dynamics of your body mean your hands are at their most natural relaxed position, with neither being dominant, when they are on the same plain. For example, arms out in front, palms together. Drop that pose onto the grip of a club and you have a neutral grip. If your hands are too far right (right handed, strong grip) they will try and return to the neutral position during the swing and you will end up hooking/drawing. Conversely if you have your hands are too far to the left (weak grip) you will end up slicing/fading.

The stance; in its most basic form, if you are lined up to the target the natural swing plane will hit the ball towards the target. If you are lined up to the right, with a neutral grip, the ball will go right. But if you aim a bit right, and have a strong grip you will draw the ball back on line. And conversely you can aim left with a weak grip and fade it back on line. Both will take some practice if that's how you want to hit the ball.

Me, I favour the neutral everything. I'm just not comfortable with aiming off line then putting another 'fault' in the equation to correct the aiming 'fault.'

So what am I getting at in the first paragraph, and how does it tie in with the following two paragraphs? I like to think my golf is natural and intuitive. I don't like my head full of hold it with right hand twisted at... and rotate...

How many times have you screwed up a ball of paper and tossed it into the bin? How many times do you miss? Next time you do it concentrate on screwing the ball down to a certain size, and concentrate in rotating the arm/body in a certain way. You miss more by over analysing than by just being natural.

Try intuitive golf... to quote Nike, "just do it."

But at the end of the day, do it how you want to do it. And don't forget, we do it for fun.


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Spot On*

Excellent Post.

Some useful information on some of the fundamentals of the golf swing.

Cheers.


----------

